# Bose reconstruction questions



## jekern1015 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am trying to peice together a new HTS. I recently purchased a Samsung 65" smart tv and found out that my old Bose lifestyles system would not hook up to it. After doing some debating on purchasing a sound bar and not being satisfied with the sound at the local box store I did a google search and found this forum. I found a thread on how to peice together a system for less than $500 and got an idea. Without much thinking I went out and bought a Denon AVR-E300 receiver and after getting it home I realized my Bose speakers won't hook up to it. And finally after a long winded story now for my question. My Bose speakers have a rca type plug on the end of the speaker cable, can I cut them off and run them like normal speaker wires to connect them to my new receiver. I can't afford a new speaker system right at the moment. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

jekern1015 said:


> I am trying to peice together a new HTS. I recently purchased a Samsung 65" smart tv and found out that my old Bose lifestyles system would not hook up to it. After doing some debating on purchasing a sound bar and not being satisfied with the sound at the local box store I did a google search and found this forum. I found a thread on how to peice together a system for less than $500 and got an idea. Without much thinking I went out and bought a Denon AVR-E300 receiver and after getting it home I realized my Bose speakers won't hook up to it. And finally after a long winded story now for my question. My Bose speakers have a rca type plug on the end of the speaker cable, can I cut them off and run them like normal speaker wires to connect them to my new receiver. I can't afford a new speaker system right at the moment. Thanks for all your help.


Yes, you can cut the plug. I did it to mine back when I owned one, just don't expect it to sound like it did when it was ran through the lifestyle system itself. They must have some kind of magic formula going on in the bass module.


----------

